# Post Swap Performance #'s Inquiry



## S0SL0 (May 14, 2004)

Hi, I am new to the forum and would just like to bounce a question off a few people if possible. I know that it may have been already beaten to death 500times over, but I personally could not find the information via:google/magazines/forums/friends/ect that I need. So before you bake me for asking something redundant just know I TRIED to find the information at least. 
That out of the way, the question is on the performance of a s13(say 1989-1992 240sx) with only the JDM SR20DET swap, mainly 0-60mph and 1/4mile ET's. I know the stock hp/trq and kerb weight ratio of these cars before the swap, and of the JDM replacement engine(203hp(ish) there is a range in what sellers claim). So "guesstimation" is possibile, but Im sure there was one person out there who couldnt wait to test their swap. However I can see the logic in it that no one would take their car down to the track without making more upgrades, it being a waste of a trip for higher ET's, so I understand why there is not that much information on a basically "stock" vehicle and only ones that have been heavily modified. Also what are their output after minor mods(some cars come to life with minor details and dialing certain things in exe: boost). Sorry such a long post but so many people get fried on forums because members believe that they just havent looked for themselves, I have and couldnt find it.

Well that must have been the longest way to ask my question LOL.
So heres it a bit more bluntly. What are the 1/4mile and 0-60mph times for a 89-93 240sx with nothing more than the SR20DET swap? I am strongly considering doing this swap for a good daily driver/weekend street racing warrior/all around performance car. 
Thank you for your time, and ahead of time for any/all information you could aid me with.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

search harder


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

work it out. you know the tq, hp, and weight. im sure theres a formula somewhere.


----------



## S0SL0 (May 14, 2004)

Well I finally found some 1/4mile times but not sure how correct they are. Most of the s13 times I found were between 14.3-14.8, some even claiming low 15's with a 0-60mph in the 7's. These times seem horrible for the hype behind the sr20det, how accurate are these times? Also what sort of mods are required to get a s13 sr20det powered car into the 13's?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've seen a coupe with stock everything and a redtop sr w/ stock everything airbox,exhaust etc run a 15.3 so it all depends on driver like everything else in the world. Why don't you try an RB instead of SR


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the numbers are fairly accurate, and i bet those guys in the low 14's probably had a couple things done. think about it though... its a stock engine .its only got 200 horsepower .2.0 and a not so great turbo. maybe the hype is because their relatively easy to source and theres lots of mods?

seriosly though it is a stock motor out of a cheap sports car chassis. not like the skyline makin or infinity or fairlady Z makin like 300 horsies stock. its a little 4 banger from a s13. the hype is overrated


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

1. An s13 with sr20det will eat a non gtr skyline in stock trim.
2. The skyline chassis is just as cheap as the silvia chassis. It cost more because its a bigger car and engine combo - not better quality. Base models of each car had the exact same options.

Here is a very brief rundown for s13 with sr20. All hp figures at at the wheels.
Stock (inc exhaust)- (150-180hp) mid to high 14's
Exhaust, intercooler, boost - (190-230hp) mid to high 13's
Exhaust, intercooler, s15 turbo, fuel pump, afm, injectors - (230-280hp) mid 12's to low 13's
Above + serious turbo, mild to mid rebuild and slicks - (300-400hp) in the 11's


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

It's not what the motor can do stock it's what you can do with the motor that people love it so much, sides, if you're gonna go through the trouble of doing a swap why on earth would you leave it stock?? You might as well buy and auto 200sx and buy neons for it.


----------

